# Possible Twin Egg



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2015)

Had a female nest couple days ago....Holley~G Whompers.....look at the size of this egg! 





" Happy turkey Day "

JD~


----------



## teresaf (Nov 26, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Had a female nest couple days ago....Holley~G Whompers.....look at the size of this egg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted...


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a big one. Do you remember what came of the egg you had a year or two ago that was really oblong shaped?
Happy Thanksgiving to you Jeff and Cindy. Hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 26, 2015)

That's one big Mama!! The results of that will be interesting. Happy Thanksgiving, Jeff and Cindy!!


----------



## Carol S (Nov 26, 2015)

What a big egg! I feel sorry for the poor female tortoise who had to push that egg out.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2015)

Carol S said:


> What a big egg! I feel sorry for the poor female tortoise who had to push that egg out.



Me too!


----------



## teresaf (Nov 27, 2015)

I used to get that alot after I popped out my 10lb 5oz baby! Ahhhh memories....


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 1, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I used to get that alot after I popped out my 10lb 5oz baby! Ahhhh memories....


You gave birth to a child that weighed 10lbs 5 oz? WHOA! Thats something to be proud of! Biggest ive had is a 8lb-er and I was proud LOL!


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> You gave birth to a child that weighed 10lbs 5 oz? WHOA! Thats something to be proud of! Biggest ive had is a 8lb-er and I was proud LOL!


Please don't tell me it took you 4 days to get that.


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Please don't tell me it took you 4 days to get that.


LMAO! No no no, he was #3, soo lol... took me 40 weeks to cook em, and a good ohh 3 or 4 hours start to finish to get him OUT!  LOLOLOL!


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> LMAO! No no no, he was #3, soo lol... took me 40 weeks to cook em, and a good ohh 3 or 4 hours start to finish to get him OUT!  LOLOLOL!


I had a nightmare when I had mine. I had to get my own beer from the fridge whilst dawn was laid up.


----------



## teresaf (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> You gave birth to a child that weighed 10lbs 5 oz? WHOA! Thats something to be proud of! Biggest ive had is a 8lb-er and I was proud LOL!


I did so well during my pregnancy too...  I only gained 29 lbs....you know how many pounds I lost after having her? Grrr I came home from the hospital weighing the same as when I went in! How is that even possible? 

My daughter was freaked out during her pregnancy because her boyfriend was a 10 pound baby also! she thought for sure she would have a baby Elephant! Haha

Here is something guaranteed to make evrryone cringe. I went into labor Sunday night at 9:30 p.m. and didn't have her until Tuesday morning at 10:55 a.m.!


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 1, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I did so well during my pregnancy too...  I only gained 29 lbs....you know how many pounds I lost after having her? Grrr I came home from the hospital weighing the same as when I went in! How is that even possible?
> 
> My daughter was freaked out during her pregnancy because her boyfriend was a 10 pound baby also! she thought for sure she would have a baby Elephant! Haha
> 
> Here is something guaranteed to make evrryone cringe. I went into labor Sunday night at 9:30 p.m. and didn't have her until Tuesday morning at 10:55 a.m.!


Omg, was she your first and your only?! Lol would have been mine!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> LMAO! No no no, he was #3, soo lol... took me 40 weeks to cook em, and a good ohh 3 or 4 hours start to finish to get him OUT!  LOLOLOL!


3...... Hummmm...I could have too much fun with this one ....


----------



## teresaf (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Omg, was she your first and your only?! Lol would have been mine!


You called that one right! I was DONE! Lol


----------



## teresaf (Dec 1, 2015)

teresaf said:


> You called that one right! I was DONE! Lol


Thank-you! You got me a trophy! Woo hoo!


----------

